# Götze



## Fighter_XP (22. März 2008)

Die Gegenstandssuche (im Charplaner) findet nur 2 rare Götzen
die normale von der Buffed Hompage hingegen 13

Charplaner:


> Götze der wilden Schatten  115	0	Relikt	Götze
> Götze von Ursoc	  115	0	Relikt	Götze


Gegenstandssuche von der HP:


> Götze der Rabengöttin	115
> Götze der wilden Schatten	115
> Götze von Ursoc	115
> Elfenbeingötze der Mondgöttin	112
> ...



*Edith* hat mir grad geflüstert, wenn ich nach Level 70-70 suche findet er nur die 2 nehme ich die level Teile raus findet er wieder allle wobei er aber dann die Rabengöttin übergeht die ja auch nur für Lvl 70 ist :/
(wobei der Filter ja richtig arbeitet)


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

Wenn Du keine Levelbeschränkung eingibts sollte auch das Rabengöttin Teil aufgelistet werden. Bei mir sinds 14 Teile.


----------



## Fighter_XP (28. März 2008)

> Edith hat mir grad geflüstert, wenn ich nach Level 70-70 suche findet er nur die 2 nehme ich die level Teile raus findet er wieder allle wobei er aber dann die Rabengöttin übergeht die ja auch nur für Lvl 70 ist :/
> (wobei der Filter ja richtig arbeitet)



hatte ich auch schon gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

